# ongoing computer problems-  need help



## JaniceM (Mar 9, 2020)

I've not been able to obtain any help or even info/advice locally, so I'm hoping there are some experts on S.Forum.

When PC was hacked in 2017 it was probably my fault, as I wasn't careful with downloading.  Hacker accessed my online jobsites, and managed to steal a week's pay.
However- I've been having ongoing problems since 2018.  I don't believe the first 2018 incident was the same hacker, and I don't know if what's been going on since is same individual that took over my email account in 2018. But since then, it's been virtually nonstop.
Important point:  it can't be a problem in the computer itself, because I began using a different computer quite a few months ago and it's still occurring:

At least once a month, I get texts from Microsoft saying someone has accessed my email account.  It's not a scam, as I see this same info when I try to log in on PC.  In nearly every instance, it occurs when computer and modem have been off and disconnected for hours.  It's not possible anyone could guess my passwords.  And I never log in from anywhere other than PC-  not phone, not wifi, etc.  I don't download anything, and don't click links.  I run scans regularly, too.

I have two-step verification, but a couple times a month my security code does not come from the usual Microsoft text numbers.  Instead, sometimes they come from unusual text numbers and sometimes from actual phone numbers around the U.S. and other places.  Have not been able to trace these phone numbers.

After the hacking in 2018 I started using every security precaution I could think of-  an allegedly secure browser, keyscrambler, plus as I said I even started using a different computer.  I switched to the different browser when a Microsoft rep. said it seemed somebody was accessing my IP number.  Not sure if it's relevant, but I also got a new modem from my internet provider.

This is only "in brief" of what's been going on these last years.  I don't know what to do.  Any info/advice/help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't consider myself an expert as this field changes much too quickly.

Have you tired abandoning your current email, online IDs and all hardware (Computers, phones [get a burner], routers, etc.) with no ties what so ever do your existing accounts.  Also ensure that all NEW components have strong passwords 20 or more characters created from new devices on a different network, created from a different location.

Also look into an encrypted virtual private networks such as "Private Internet Access" as this will mask you IP and software such as malwarebytes. Once again setup on entirely new hardware. It seems that someone locally or someone you know may have access to your systems. Once again create this from new devices on a different network, created from a different location. Share this new information with no one at first.

Hopefully, smarter people than me will share their thoughts.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 9, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've not been able to obtain any help or even info/advice locally, so I'm hoping there are some experts on S.Forum.
> 
> When PC was hacked in 2017 it was probably my fault, as I wasn't careful with downloading.  Hacker accessed my online jobsites, and managed to steal a week's pay.
> However- I've been having ongoing problems since 2018.  I don't believe the first 2018 incident was the same hacker, and I don't know if what's been going on since is same individual that took over my email account in 2018. But since then, it's been virtually nonstop.
> ...


Have you wiped that computer and reloaded the operating system?   It is possible that a hacker downloaded a keystroke capture and can easily steal your passwords and other data.   

Do not abandon active email accounts.  It's better to maintain your access and know when someone is attempting to access them unless the ISP will shut down the email account permanently.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Have you wiped that computer and reloaded the operating system?   It is possible that a hacker downloaded a keystroke capture and can easily steal your passwords and other data.
> 
> Do not abandon active email accounts.  It's better to maintain your access and know when someone is attempting to access them unless the ISP will shut down the email account permanently.


Good point.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 9, 2020)

Change your name, move to another country, start all new email accounts, get a new computer, phone, tablet. If the emmen effer still manages to mess with you, it's an inside job. Start knocking off closest relatives, followed by closest friends, followed by acquaintances. Leave total strangers alone. You'll get to the bottom of this, I'm sure. 

Seriously, though:

I go along with thinking someone planted a key logger deep into some account you're still accessing. From there, they simply start being you, online, all over again. 

You really should get new email accounts, new passwords. Don't ever put old emails into your new accounts, ever. Change your bank accounts and any other accounts you can't afford to get hacked 

I don't think you're getting advisories from MS, despite what you're seeing when you login. That's phony too, I'd bet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 9, 2020)

I wondered about the Microsoft alerts, too.  They could be the culprit.  I've used computers forever, and I've never gotten legitimate  alert from Microsoft.

I've gotten a few phony ones, though, and have reported them to Microsoft.  There are scammers that say they are from Microsoft and want you to do this or that to "protect" your computer.  Click on them and they're in.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've not been able to obtain any help or even info/advice locally, so I'm hoping there are some experts on S.Forum.This is only "in brief" of what's been going on these last years.  I don't know what to do.  Any info/advice/help would be GREATLY appreciated.



Some questions......Are you using Windows 10....and do you keep it updated?
Are you using an Anti-Virus.....which one, and is it updated?  Have you run a full system scan with it?

For openers, you might try downloading a reliable "Malware" program, such as Malware Bytes, or CCleaner, and doing a full system scan with one of these....CCleaner has a real good reputation, and it is free.


----------



## Mike (Mar 10, 2020)

You have been given some good advice already Janice.

There is something that might help, or find if there is an
active malware on your machine, it is called rkill, it searches
for bad things in your machine and stops them from running,
it then tells you to run your normal AV programmes.

This little programme was written by the same person who
wrote Malwarebytes and I run them together, Rkill first then
Malwarebytes after that, it only once found a malware in my
machine.

It is from "Bleeping Computer", a very good and helpful forum
for all things to do with computers and computing, it is free to
join and the Rkill and Malwarebytes are also free at
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/rkill/
when you run this it seems a bit slow, because it is checking all
of your machine, it starts with a black window, then some white
text comes in, a couple of lines, wait till it fills the screen with
text, at the end it will let you know if it found anything.

You don't have to join Bleeping Computer forum to get the Rkill
or Malwarebytes, but it is a handy place to know, there are some
real experts there who have helped me in the past.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you to everybody who replied!  I'll check more in depth when I have some time.


----------

